# Pirahna Tank all Green??



## SonicDark (Apr 30, 2003)

I have a 40 gallon tank with an Eclipse 3 setup and the tank has been fine for months. I do water changes every week to 2 weeks (coming home from college) and now all of a sudden the water is REALLY green and algee growth is tremendous. I bought some algee destroyer stuff but after a few hours doesnt seem to be doing anything. Also just did a water change and put on a new filter and still no go? I know this maybe the wrong forum but it gets a lot more traffic


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

i was having the same problem that you are having,mine was too much light ! took aluminum foil wrapped it around the light fixture, and also added an 8" pleco, no more algea probs for me ! hope this helps any!


----------



## SonicDark (Apr 30, 2003)

Thanks, I'll make sure that the light isnt a problem anymore by keeping my room dark and I'll grab another Pleco tonight on the way home from dinner to see if that helps as well

Jeff


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

One pleco is enough for a 40 gallon. Just dim the light with foil or elctric tape and dont allow the light to stay on as long.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

What about a UV Sterilizer?

UV-Clarifiers are used to kill algae along with some disease organisms. The water flows through UV-Clarifiers faster than the UV-Sterilizers. UV-Sterilizers kill 99% of floating algae as well as other living organisms. They do not harm the beneficial bacteria that grow in filters and on rocks, etc. in the pond. They kill the organisms that are floating in the pond water.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

a uv sterilizer would get rid of the algae but cost around 100$ and thats a bit expenxive for a 40 gallon.


----------



## SonicDark (Apr 30, 2003)

Is it just outside light from like a window or is it from the light on the top of the eclipse hood as well? I'll just keep the lights off from both and get another pleco and see what happens.


----------



## SonicDark (Apr 30, 2003)

bump


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

It could be both the outside light and the tank light. How many hours a day did you normally keep the tank light on? Does your tank get a lot of direct sunlight?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Moved


----------



## jovons (Jul 28, 2003)

such growth of algae must be coming from a direct sunlight or close to it... don't let any sunlight hit the tank... my light is on all day and sometimes 16 hours straight without a pleco, but never had any problem with algae... good luck...


----------



## str8up (Sep 20, 2003)

Most people will find Green algae in there tank...the amount is something else.
Usually it is from an outside light...ie the windows.
You can either move the tank or place a white curtain covering the window...which will cause the direct light to be difused.
If it's not the window....like in my case where I have grow flo bulbs in my tank and a Halogen.. Simply turn off the light for 8-12 hours per day.
It never hurts to throw in a couple of descent sized plecos.. 
They do great with that stuff....
Keep us posted and give them a couple of weeks to do their job.
Later.....Str8


----------



## SonicDark (Apr 30, 2003)

Thanks for the help

I did a water change yesterday
Tossed in some of the algee destroyer liquid stuff
Removed all light from the room
Bought 2 more plecos and a mystery snail (think my Ps already ate him haha)

I'll let you know how it goes


----------

